# Is my mini aussie really a toy?



## BarleyMob (Feb 15, 2010)

I bought a mini aussie about 3 months ago and now i'm thinking he might be a toy because he is still tiny. He is just under 6 months old, and he's 14 inches tall and only about 12 lbs. I know he is still a puppy and the mini aussies vary is size, but I just came from the pet store and saw a mini aussie that is only 3 1/2 months old that is already bigger than my little guy. We also have a female mini aussie that is a year and a half and she is about 17 inches tall, 25-30lbs. 

I want him to be as big as my female aussie, but it doesn't seem he's growing anymore. My question is, when do they reach full height/weight? How much bigger can he get? Is there anything that I can do to help him grow (diet)?

BarleyMob


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

How big were his parents? Do you know how the other pups in the litter turned out? How big did the breeder say he would be?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I second the above post.

Also, I wouldn't expect him to grow too much more, just fill out a bit. My shelties were about that size (maybe a bit heavier at 6 months, but not taller) and they ended up at about 20 lbs exactly (both of them).


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thats why I don't buy from puppy stores. You are supporting puppy mills and BYBs, in case you didn't know.

I think its silly to have a "mini aussie" seems like a poorly bred dog.

I may sound rude but I am not trying to be. Aussies are NOT supposed to be "mini" or "toys". Usually when a dog thats supposed to be medium or large and they have "mini", "toy" or "teacup" versions of them, they are usually poorly bred dogs.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

JessieLove09 said:


> Thats why I don't buy from puppy stores. You are supporting puppy mills and BYBs, in case you didn't know.
> 
> I think its silly to have a "mini aussie" seems like a poorly bred dog.
> 
> I may sound rude but I am not trying to be. Aussies are NOT supposed to be "mini" or "toys". Usually when a dog thats supposed to be medium or large and they have "mini", "toy" or "teacup" versions of them, they are usually poorly bred dogs.


I don't believe the OP ever said he bought the puppy from a pet store. He was just comparing sizes to those at the pet store. 

Also, there are very reputable mini aussie breeders that breed for temperment, drive, and sound health, above all else. They are a very pronounced size in the aussie, and while there are poor breeders in the case of all breeds, there are many that are furthering the breed as well that I would buy from if I was interested.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

JessieLove09 said:


> Thats why I don't buy from puppy stores. You are supporting puppy mills and BYBs, in case you didn't know.
> 
> I think its silly to have a "mini aussie" seems like a poorly bred dog.
> 
> I may sound rude but I am not trying to be. Aussies are NOT supposed to be "mini" or "toys". Usually when a dog thats supposed to be medium or large and they have "mini", "toy" or "teacup" versions of them, they are usually poorly bred dogs.


I don't see any place in which the OP said they bought their pup from a pet store, and while what your saying my be true 'most' of the time that is not always the case. See Wigglebutt Aussies!

To the OP, I would think that for the most part your dog is done growing. It may develop more muscle and mass but that isn't a guarantee. The one problem with breeding dogs like this is that #1 there are many unethical breeders. Your mini MAY have other breeds mixed in the background (I've seen this many times before, especially with the "toys") such as Pomeranian, Sheltie, or Papillion. And #2 there is no way to 'guarantee' size on a dog of this type, there will always be 'throwbacks' which may be smaller (see #1) or larger (due to larger aussies being 'bred down'). Our first 'mini' was #2, she was only supposed to be 20/25lbs maybe reaching 30 at full maturity. She weighed in when all said and done near 40. We saw the parents but again, when messing with 'size' and no 'breed standard' for that size it is really hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Woah! I've heard a lot about wigglebutt aussies since I've been here, and knew they were pretty much renowned around here, but I didn't know there were just a short car ride south of me! That's pretty awesome. I may have to pay them a visit..


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

Sheesh no need to multi repeat, I must have misread, I thought she said she got her puppy from a pet store.

I still wouldn't buy a "mini" aussie. They are considered separate by most Aussie breeders and the AKC.

Just sometimes when there is a "mini" or "toy" version of a breed that is known to be medium or large it is sometimes from bad breeding and such.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

JessieLove09 said:


> Sheesh no need to multi repeat, I must have misread, I thought she said she got her puppy from a pet store.
> 
> I still wouldn't buy a "mini" aussie. They are considered separate by most Aussie breeders and the AKC.
> 
> Just sometimes when there is a "mini" or "toy" version of a breed that is known to be medium or large it is sometimes from bad breeding and such.


They are considered seperate, but there are still registries for them and shows to show them in. And wigglebutt aussies do excel in performance events, along with having good health. 

And while most of us know all about the pitfalls of buying a mini, toy, or teacup breed, thank you for bringing it to everyone's attention anyway.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

JessieLove09 said:


> Sheesh no need to multi repeat, I must have misread, I thought she said she got her puppy from a pet store.
> 
> I still wouldn't buy a "mini" aussie. They are considered separate by most Aussie breeders and the AKC.
> 
> Just sometimes when there is a "mini" or "toy" version of a breed that is known to be medium or large it is sometimes from bad breeding and such.


Yes miniature australian shepherds are considered a seperate breed by many people even people within the breed. But Minis ARE an actual breed with many great breeders however my experiance has been that their name has attracted LOTS of bad breeders and it can be very difficult to find a purebred much less wellbred Mini. About 90% of the breeders of mini aussies are bad from what I base on my searches. However the breeders who are good, like Wiggle butt, are VERY good. That number drops a bit to roughly 80% of Australian Shepherd breeders that I have seen have been very bad.
But for "Toy" australian shepherds ALL breeders who consider their dogs "aussies" are detremental to the breed.

The Miniature aussie will be recognized by the AKC under the name "North American Shepherd" in the future.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

It doesnt sound like your aussie is a toy if he is already 14 inches. It's hard to say if he will grow more, mine did though, she grew a couple of inches between 5 and 9 months and ended up at 16" and 22 lbs.


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

Everytime i hear wigglebutt i bust up laughing.lol

I bet they are totally cute, but idk.lol

While I was working at the shelter, some big guy came up and asked if we had teacup chihuahuas. He had his old mother with him, so I was guessing she wanted a little dog. But seriously? How small do you want dogs to be!

I didn't say they to him, I just told him no we didn't.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

JessieLove09 said:


> Everytime i hear wigglebutt i bust up laughing.lol
> 
> I bet they are totally cute, but idk.lol
> 
> ...


lol a person I know has a Chihuahua thats 2.5 pounds, people alway ask her if her Chihuahua is a "teacup" and she always has to say "no my chihuahua is a normal sized Chi that meets the breed standard."


----------



## sablegsd (Jan 24, 2010)

JessieLove09 said:


> Sheesh no need to multi repeat, I must have misread, I thought she said she got her puppy from a pet store.
> 
> I still wouldn't buy a "mini" aussie. They are considered separate by most Aussie breeders and the AKC.
> 
> Just sometimes when there is a "mini" or "toy" version of a breed that is known to be medium or large it is sometimes from bad breeding and such.


You do realize that some people post as they read and don't know it has already been stated until they get there. Like I'm doing right now.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

JessieLove09 said:


> Everytime i hear wigglebutt i bust up laughing.lol
> 
> I bet they are totally cute, but idk.lol
> 
> ...


Guh. People ask a lot of dumb questions like this where I volunteer as well. Today I got asked; "So, she's in heat- do they let her have puppies?" face/palm right there, and the lady looked at ME like I was retarded. 

We also have a lot of people that come in asking for mini or teacup breeds. We have two longhaired Chis in right now that are normal weight and a few people have called the teacup. I correct them and they, once again, look at me like I'm wrong.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

JessieLove09 said:


> Everytime i hear wigglebutt i bust up laughing.lol
> 
> I bet they are totally cute, but idk.lol
> 
> ...


I've met a lot of truckers who travel with tiny breeds  Chi's, poodles, yorkies, etc, and mixes of all kinds that mature under 10 pounds. Much easier to travel with I guess, but it is kind of funny to see tough looking truckers hauling around 3 pound dogs (usually with bows in their hair!)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

DJEtzel said:


> Guh. People ask a lot of dumb questions like this where I volunteer as well. Today I got asked; "So, she's in heat- do they let her have puppies?" face/palm right there, and the lady looked at ME like I was retarded.
> 
> We also have a lot of people that come in asking for mini or teacup breeds. We have two longhaired Chis in right now that are normal weight and a few people have called the teacup. I correct them and they, once again, look at me like I'm wrong.


print off a copy of the chihuahua breed standard and highlight the part that says that a normal size chihuahua should be under 6 pounds.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Keechak said:


> print off a copy of the chihushus breed standard and highlight the part that says that a normal size chihuahua should be under 6 pounds.


That's a good idea. I'm pretty sure I'm going to print off TONS of informational things like that, spay/nueter information/why we do it, and info about pits, then info about puppy stuff and just post them EVERYWHERE in the shelter. If someone starts to ask me a question, I'll just point to some posters. It will save me the pain.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Our mini aussie is 8mo old and 21.2lbs, his weight seems ideal for him - we (us and vet) can feel his bone structure as appropriate, not excess padding. When he was neutered at 6mo old he weighed 16lbs, since neutered he has shown to have 2 obvious growth spurts, that did suprise us. The first spurt he gained 3lbs, he felt a little thick so we fed him just about 1/4cup less a day but he also grew 1/2in in height in that month. We took him back for a weigh-in a month later and he gained just over 2lbs and had grown just over 1" in length. He is now 15.5" at the shoulder. At 6mo we didn't think he would grow anymore or at least nothing significant but we were wrong. 

His dad was 15.5" and normal weight hovers around 30lbs, due to this we almost expect him to gain a little more. 

There is a mini aussie that has been in all 3 of Skyler's obedience classes is about 17-18" at the shoulder and was far bigger at 6mo than Skyler was when he reached 6mo. 

So basically the parents play a role in the size of your aussie but it is possible to end up with a very small or a very large aussie, there isn 't a guarantee. Also, I wouldn't worry about size until a year old. 

And yes, mini aussie is a breed that will be recognized soon and Kerchak is very correct, you must choose your breeder well - since there isn't an AKC standard yet set for these little dudes there are breeders trying to breed down to as small as a Chi without focus on health and temperment. Mini Aussies are aka North American Shepherds, most often still called Mini Aussies though, they are a breed & not mutts.


----------



## Indy'sMom (Jan 23, 2013)

14 inches is the lower end of the Mini Aussie's size range , right ? Your little guy,at 6 month might still grow a bit.I have a 4 month old ,and I think Mini Aussies are a wonderful breed for those of us ,who like their small to medium sized canine to look like a "real dog" My pup is pure-bred,and suits me 100 %, with or without the blessing of any Kennel Club.
At this point ,I don't know the final height of my dog-but he won't be huge.I hope and wish for you ,that you find yourself able to accept your puppy as he is .


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

This thread is almost three years old. The pup's definitely grown up by now.


----------

